# Gloves and lathes don't mix



## triw51 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have seen several videos of wood turners wearing a glove or gloves while turning usually bowls or larger objests.  I was always told that was a BIG NO NO.  
The other day I was sanding a pen blank and needed to fill a small worm hole with sawdust and CA glue.  I put on a thin rubber glove and delt with the problem.  I started to sand again (with out removing the glove) next thing I know that glove was yanked off.  So fast it was unbelievable, if that had been a cloth or leather glove my arm would have been wrapped around my work before I had a chance to react.  
That incident reinforced the NO GOLVES AT THE LATHE rule in my shop (even thoes thin rubber ones I get from my Doc.).  And while on the subject I take off my rings and anything that could get caught.  Just a reminder to be safe


----------



## louie68 (Nov 5, 2013)

You forgot to add LONG HAIR!!!


----------



## triw51 (Nov 5, 2013)

louie56 said:


> You forgot to add LONG HAIR!!!


 
That would hurt, when my grand daughter visited last summer she always had her hair either in a cap or in a bun.


----------



## jeff (Nov 5, 2013)

This thread brings up a question... I get little cuts in my fingertips in the winter from dry skin. It makes sanding sort of painful, especially inside boxes. I know the best solution is to prevent the cuts, but hand lotion doesn't help because I'm not too religious about it. I usually use bandaids, but they are not a very good solution. I thought about using a finger cot or a leather thimble, but I imagine those could be torn off as well. Anyone solve this problem?


----------



## mredburn (Nov 5, 2013)

Jeff,....       Move to Florida   that will solve that problem


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 5, 2013)

Jeff,
My hands/fingers so the same thing. Sometimes I think I can just sand with my rough skin. It is good though...I can rub Wonderful Wifeys feet and give them a loufa treatment at the same time!  :biggrin:

Sandpaper on a paint stick or dowel..piece of rubber or vinly hose. Anything and pad it to be flexible andfit the area to be sanded. Might work except on very small work.

Goos luck!


----------



## sbwertz (Nov 5, 2013)

I have used the cut off finger of a latex glove when I needed to protect my finger from glue.  If it should catch, it pulls off easily without endangering your hand.


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 5, 2013)

No...I'm not kidding...dip your finger tips in melted wax...luke warm if possible. It's an old physical therapy trick to moisturize the skin before hand therapy


----------



## jyreene (Nov 5, 2013)

While I agree about the safety I disagree about the gloves. If they are they sterile nitrile gloves (like the kind you likely used and didn't get injured) then wear them. They will rip off and spin around the lathe before your hand goes in. I've had them catch and rip off a few times and not a single injury from it. Only shop injury I had was nothing I do with gloves and everything to do with why I'm afraid to turn bowls right now.


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 5, 2013)

I use a glove with the fingers cut out on occasion when turning some bowls. 

don't think I'd want to use any gloves with the fingers still on them.


----------



## Edgar (Nov 5, 2013)

sbwertz said:


> I have used the cut off finger of a latex glove when I needed to protect my finger from glue.  If it should catch, it pulls off easily without endangering your hand.



Great idea - I use the thin disposable nitrile gloves when applying CA to my blanks. They tear quite easily so I haven't really worried about it, but I'm going to start using just the finger tips of the gloves for an added measure of safety.


----------



## ssajn (Nov 5, 2013)

Use the little baggies that pen parts come in on your fingers.


----------



## scottsheapens (Nov 5, 2013)

Jeff, one thought I had was to use a product that I had when I lived in Illinois.  Can't remember the name, but it was used for bowlers who had torn their skin their thumb.  New Skin or something like that.  Coat it with that while sanding anbd that will protect it until you use enough hand cream to remove the cracks.

Hope that helps.

Also, moving south works like I didn....


----------



## Adillo303 (Nov 5, 2013)

New skin is basically CA, maybe clear nail polish. My son in law used CA for a field dressing in the marines.

FWIW I am of the opinion that we are mixing apples and oranges here. The rubber gloves will catch and tear off easily and probsbly not injure anyone. 

I have a pair of mechanics leather palm gloves. They fit skin tight and have a Velcro closure at the wrist. I don't often wear them. I use them when I am turning something and the hot wood is burning my hand. Otherwise bare handed. I don't feel those gloves are in danger of getting caught. I just don't like to loose the ability to feel the work.

For cracked hands Glysomed is very good and while it is better if used often, it is pretty good in intermittent use. Also get yourself some unrefined Shea Butter. It is great.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 5, 2013)

I guess I'm in the minority here then... I wear a weight lifters glove on my left hand when I'm turning... the wood chips that are cut away and hit the side of my hand makes my hand sore.   The gloves protect the hand from the constant bombardment of the wood.  The gloves are very tight fitting, slightly padded in the palm and have the fingers cut off at the first knuckle from the palm.  I don't remember who, but recently watched a video of a pro-turner who was also wearing gloves like mine. 

I do remove my rings.. I've already broken my wedding ring once.. plus I had a buddy that lost half a finger jumping off a truck and caught his ring on a bolt on the side boards... that was almost 50 years ago and I still shudder when I think about it.


----------



## bobleibo (Nov 5, 2013)

For what it is worth (not much) I always wear gloves when I am turning or working on anything in the shop because women hate hands that look like a grease monkey....the brown jersey type that you can buy anywhere, HOWEVER, I put rubber bands around the long sleeves of my shirt, always wear a full face shield and always stand to the side when I am turning in case things start flying. I never put my hands anywhere near things that spin when I have gloves on and take them off if I need to get close. 
I guess being careful has worked for me because I've never had a glove injury issue - yet. 

Jeff, like you I get the dry hands which is why I wear the gloves. Helps a little bit. So does a can of Bag Balm that sits on the bench and I constantly dip my fingers in it.


----------



## awood6971 (Nov 5, 2013)

Jeff, Two things come to mind that may help you out. One...dab a little CA on your cuts and let it dry before you start working. (I am an EMT and worked in a hospital for several years. The DR's. always used "super Glue" to close cuts that were to small to stitch.) Second...If you don't like the first idea, go to the pharmacy and get a bottle of second skin or liquid bandage. Its pretty much the same thing as super glue but it dries slower and has a brush to apply it to the area. Either one will close the cut and protect your fingers from debris getting into the opening. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mr Vic (Nov 5, 2013)

A bitt heaver then Cots or Nytrile glove fingers... Bet you can find similar at Office Depot or Staples.

Turners Select Rubber Finger Saver Set | Finishing | Craft Supplies USA


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 5, 2013)

The only time I wear a glove (singular) is on my right hand (I am right-handed) when turning extremely dry walnut.  The shavings can really sting when hitting old, thin skin.  

Gloves or not, paying attention to what you are doing and being aware of the immediate sights and sounds is what needs to be done whenever you are working with ANY tool that can mangle a (insert body part or small animal here).


----------



## jeff (Nov 5, 2013)

Jim Burr said:


> No...I'm not kidding...dip your finger tips in melted wax...luke warm if possible. It's an old physical therapy trick to moisturize the skin before hand therapy



What sort of wax? Common paraffin? Just dip in and wipe off?


----------



## jyreene (Nov 5, 2013)

Jeff paraffin wax is precisely it. A good trick is to take some latex gloves that are oversized and fill the fingers with the wax (hot but not burn you hot) and shove your hands in. Let that sit until it hardens and is cool. Then remove them (second set of hands is useful here). Then put some good lotion on and go to bed. 

Or go get a manicure and get a nice purdy color when you're done. Just make sure to get the one that they use the paraffin wax with. My hands get pretty messed up from time to time do my wife takes me to get it done. It only feels weird if you let it. Well. It still feels weird but your hands will feel better.


----------



## OZturner (Nov 5, 2013)

Nothing like a "Near Miss" to shake out the contempt and familiarity of bad habits.
So glad you survived unscathed.
Brian


----------



## commercialbuilder (Nov 5, 2013)

My fingers use to crack open when working outside in the winter until I started using Utter conditioner for the local tractor supply. I have had some pretty good success with Cornhuskers lotion also.


----------



## jeff (Nov 5, 2013)

jyreene said:


> Jeff paraffin wax is precisely it. A good trick is to take some latex gloves that are oversized and fill the fingers with the wax (hot but not burn you hot) and shove your hands in. Let that sit until it hardens and is cool. Then remove them (second set of hands is useful here). Then put some good lotion on and go to bed.
> 
> Or go get a manicure and get a nice purdy color when you're done. Just make sure to get the one that they use the paraffin wax with. My hands get pretty messed up from time to time do my wife takes me to get it done. It only feels weird if you let it. Well. It still feels weird but your hands will feel better.



I'll share this with you, but don't tell anyone...I have not had a manicure with the hot wax, but I did have a pedicure. I was a little leery of dipping my tootsies in that big tank of wax, but he technician was very cute and very convincing (cute) and seemed to know what she was doing (cute) so I took the plunge. Wow that was relaxing! I fell dead asleep. If it will help the finger cracks, I will give it a try.


----------



## jeff (Nov 5, 2013)

jyreene said:


> Jeff paraffin wax is precisely it. A good trick is to take some latex gloves that are oversized and fill the fingers with the wax (hot but not burn you hot) and shove your hands in. Let that sit until it hardens and is cool. Then remove them (second set of hands is useful here). Then put some good lotion on and go to bed.
> 
> Or go get a manicure and get a nice purdy color when you're done. Just make sure to get the one that they use the paraffin wax with. My hands get pretty messed up from time to time do my wife takes me to get it done. It only feels weird if you let it. Well. It still feels weird but your hands will feel better.



Melt it gently on the stove I presume?


----------



## jyreene (Nov 6, 2013)

Or microwave.


----------



## BradG (Nov 6, 2013)

jeff said:


> This thread brings up a question... I get little cuts in my fingertips in the winter from dry skin. It makes sanding sort of painful, especially inside boxes. I know the best solution is to prevent the cuts, but hand lotion doesn't help because I'm not too religious about it. I usually use bandaids, but they are not a very good solution. I thought about using a finger cot or a leather thimble, but I imagine those could be torn off as well. Anyone solve this problem?



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Elastoplast-3197571-Spray-Plaster-32ml/dp/B0026RH1ZM

Worth a shot!


----------



## jeff (Nov 6, 2013)

Mr Vic said:


> A bitt heaver then Cots or Nytrile glove fingers... Bet you can find similar at Office Depot or Staples.
> 
> Turners Select Rubber Finger Saver Set | Finishing | Craft Supplies USA



Found these and I ordered a few to try out. I don't know how they'll hold up to sandpaper, but we'll see.


----------



## triw51 (Nov 6, 2013)

Mr Vic said:


> A bitt heaver then Cots or Nytrile glove fingers... Bet you can find similar at Office Depot or Staples.
> 
> Turners Select Rubber Finger Saver Set | Finishing | Craft Supplies USA


 
You can get these at an office supply store.  My wife uses them at work, she handles a lot of paper work and thoes rubber tips really help keep pages from sticking togeather.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Nov 6, 2013)

*O'KEEFES WORKED FOR ME WHEN...*

Jeff,

O'Keeffe's Skin Creams to Protect and Relieve Dry, Cracked, Split Skin

This stuff worked well for me when I was a maintenance supervisor (working-the kind that got good an dirty and nasty).  Frequent hand washing, chemicals, dry air all contribute.  Only wish I knew about it when I was an office machine technician for 41 years.  Fingers used to crack and bleed.  Some repairs were very painful.  Back in the day we used laquer thinner to clean rubber parts and other degreasing.

Buy several, I used to find mine at register and in plumbing dept at Lowes.  Reasonable price, $6-7 or thereabouts.  Get sevral, keep in vehicle, and wherever you wash up, night stand.  Frequent, application works.  Use sparingly, rub a little extra into cracks.  

Target, Grainger, and many drug stores carry it, even Harbor Freight.

Green for hands, blue for feet.  We used to send to this to our former son in law in Iraq and Afghanistan.  He said it was the only thing that helped him.

One other product that I had good results with, but was hard to find was Zimms Crack Creme, both liquid and paste if memory serves.  Hard to find the stores who carried it and frequently they would stop carrying it.

Charlie


----------



## PWL (Nov 6, 2013)

+1 on O'Keeffe's  Works well for me.

Paul


----------



## monark88 (Nov 6, 2013)

jeff said:


> Mr Vic said:
> 
> 
> > A bitt heaver then Cots or Nytrile glove fingers... Bet you can find similar at Office Depot or Staples.
> ...


 
Having lost the better part of middle finger, left hand, I wouldn't suggest wearing ANYTHING on my hands or fingers.

think about it, if the hand glove or "finger" glove enables you to hang onto to the piece a bit better, It just might enable the lathe to grab hold of your finger a tad bit better.-Or, in my case a saw blade. And I wasn't wearing anything on my hands. It all happens so lightening fast.

the gent from Blackpool had a good suggestion after the fingers crack. I have used a similar spray with good results years ago. Today I just wince while I'm turning and put on neosporin (sp ?) later.

Just my 2 cents worth and probably is worth much less

Russ


----------



## Sandy H. (Nov 6, 2013)

The following is extremely graphic.  Delete if not appropriate for the forum.
 
Do not do this search if you are at all squeamish.
 
If you are somewhat complacent with the lathe and the use of gloves, Google 'degloving injury' and go to the images page.
 
This type of injury is no joke.  Sorry if this post offends anyone.
 
Sandy.


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 6, 2013)

Sandy H. said:


> The following is extremely graphic.  Delete if not appropriate for the forum.
> 
> Do not do this search if you are at all squeamish.
> 
> ...


just reading that send a shiver up my spine...not sure I want to google it.


----------



## Sandy H. (Nov 6, 2013)

The Penguin said:


> Sandy H. said:
> 
> 
> > The following is extremely graphic. Delete if not appropriate for the forum.
> ...


 
I honestly wouldn't google it if you are unsure, but since it is safety related, I thought it would be worth putting out there.

Sandy.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 6, 2013)

Interesting to note that a good hefty majority, if not all, of those 'images' are results from non-lathe accidents.

Even then if you only look at 'lathe' injuries you will see that most of them happens with high speed and high torque lathes, i.e. metal lathes.


----------



## BKelley (Nov 6, 2013)

Fundamental rules in industry when running machinery:

No long hair
No loose clothing
No gloves
No jewelry

The Air Force used to have a picture of a man's hand with a missing finger and the finger on the floor a real bloody mess, but served to remind me of one of the basic safety rules.

Ben


----------



## oneleggimp (Jan 28, 2015)

I used to read blue prints all day (the kind that was developed by amonia vapor) and the residual vapor on the blue print paper used to crack my hands.  a co-worker in the engineering department put me onto "corn husker's lotion".  Really helped soothe and heal my sore cracked hands.


----------



## oneleggimp (Jan 28, 2015)

I  too noticed some videos of turners working at the lathe (turning - not finishing) with at least one glove - and sometimes two.  I have seen a man who lost a finger when his glove got caught on the revolving workpiece (wasn't there but talked to him later in his life).  I was taught in fourth grade woodshop: No gloves, no long sleeves, no jewelry when working around any machine.  I still follow those rules over sixty years later.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Jan 29, 2015)

*Gloves and lathes*

I posted this little incident in February 2013.
I was so lucky to not have a single piece of skin removed or bone broken, BUT I did completely stall my 1.5hp lathe when my glove and hand wrapped around the workpiece.
Like I said, LUCKY.

Bob.


----------



## wyone (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow Bob... glad you were not seriously hurt


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Jan 29, 2015)

jeff said:


> This thread brings up a question... I get little cuts in my fingertips in the winter from dry skin. It makes sanding sort of painful, especially inside boxes. I know the best solution is to prevent the cuts, but hand lotion doesn't help because I'm not too religious about it. I usually use bandaids, but they are not a very good solution. I thought about using a finger cot or a leather thimble, but I imagine those could be torn off as well. Anyone solve this problem?



I also get the cuts in my fingertips and can't stand to put lotion on especially during the day when I'm trying to work. I found "gooping" up my hands with Working Hands (another O'Keefe product that comes in a bright green tub) and putting on cotton "beauty gloves" at night while I sleep works wonders. Two or three nights with the gloves and cream seems to speed up the healing and close those cracks. The gloves and Working Hands can be found at most any drug store. I've seen Working Hands at Lowes, Home Depot, and even at our local Harbor Freight Tools. 
Jeff


----------



## raar25 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Working Hands Lotion Works Great*



jeff said:


> This thread brings up a question... I get little cuts in my fingertips in the winter from dry skin. It makes sanding sort of painful, especially inside boxes. I know the best solution is to prevent the cuts, but hand lotion doesn't help because I'm not too religious about it. I usually use bandaids, but they are not a very good solution. I thought about using a finger cot or a leather thimble, but I imagine those could be torn off as well. Anyone solve this problem?


 
Jeff I put a jar of the working hands lotion in my bathroom and right before I go to bed every night I put a little on my finger tips and it really really works.  I am normally a bloody mess especially when I use alot cleaning agents like DNA which draws water out of the skin and this year I made an effor to just make it part of my nightly routine and it has really made a difference.  Other lotions have not worked for me like the stuff in the green jar do.


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 29, 2015)

*RE: Cuts/cracks on fingers*

I used to always have deeply cracked skin on my fingers year around.  the skin would get thick and hard then crack deeply enough to even bleed.  I went to the dermatologist for help and was asked if I were an Electrician. You bet I are one.  According to the Dr. the plasticizing compounds in the insulation were drawing the natural oils from the skin causing the problem.  He prescribed a lotion, Salex, that has worked wonders for several years now.  Like Jeff, I have a terrible time of keeping up the routine of applying so the problem does return.

On the original question of gloves, NEVER EVER WEAR GLOVES OF ANY TYPE AROUND ROTATING MACHINERY!  I have seen way too many injuries directly attributable top gloves.  If a glove can catch, even if it does tare away, it can and eventually will cause an injury.  Close fitting clothing, short hair or securely put up, no jewelry of any kind including watches, and no gloves around ANY rotating equipment and or tools.  Ever.  Many of the plants I work in and contractors I work for are now making this a requirement to maintain employment.

Still loving all my body parts.
Charles


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 29, 2015)

Mostly in the winter I would get 'cracks' on my hands.  The cold and outdoor work without covering was a pain.  Now this was 45+ years ago.  They had a cream called "utter onitment".  I would wash my hands and then put this on with a pair of brown jersy gloves to sleep.  Next morning, my hands didn't have cracks.  From the first time I used this treatment till I left the farm.......this was every night.
And when I would be gone from home for a weekend or so, my hands knew it.  Monday night was a very healing night.


----------



## wyone (Jan 29, 2015)

Hmmm Ok so now I have to look for SALEX as per Charles.  I have been an electrician for a while..  going on 42 years now and thought my hands were the way they are because I work too hard and wash my hands too much.  Now I can tell my wife it is my JOB.


----------



## Proud2Turn (Jan 29, 2015)

Adillo303 said:


> New skin is basically CA, maybe clear nail polish. My son in law used CA for a field dressing in the marines.


 

FYI - CA was originally developed to secure wounds.  Keep some in my first aid kit.

On the gloves, I'm with the no gloves (or anything else that could get caught up) near fast moving machinery crowd.  The only thing I want to lose in the shop is the worries of the day. :biggrin:


----------



## Curly (Jan 29, 2015)

I started to use a barrier cream called Derma Shield this year and my cracked fingertips and chapped skin are gone. Not cheap but works as advertised.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Jan 29, 2015)

I wore gloves one time while turning. They are driving gloves but took them off. I like the feel of the tools in my hand. It was very cold that day and I didn't want the gloves to rip off so never did that again. I've had paper towels and sand paper ripped out of my hands so I try to be very careful while turning. Fay


----------



## low_48 (Jan 29, 2015)

If I don't wear a glove turning big work like 18" diameter bowls, I'll have to stop turning them. The impact of the big curls hitting my hand is too painful to endure. I can tell my skin is thinning with age, so it will be a necessity from here on. So far, the financial gain is worth the risk.


----------



## Mike Daugherty (Jan 29, 2015)

*Cracked Hands*

I use either Bag Balm or Vaseline at night. I take an old white sock or socks and lather up and slide my hand in the sock and go to sleep. After a couple of nights I am good as new.


----------



## triw51 (Jan 30, 2015)

low_48 said:


> If I don't wear a glove turning big work like 18" diameter bowls, I'll have to stop turning them. The impact of the big curls hitting my hand is too painful to endure. I can tell my skin is thinning with age, so it will be a necessity from here on. So far, the financial gain is worth the risk.


 
When I have that problem I wrap paper towels around my hand and tape it with _small_ pieces of masking tape.  That stops the chips from hitting me and if I get a catch it tears away very easily.


----------



## sbwertz (Jan 31, 2015)

This sounds weird, but you can get a product called HoofMaker at tack stores.  It is made to condition horses' hooves.  It is the best skin lotion I have ever used.  Almost every horseman I know uses it.  It comes in a big tub with a pump on it.  It has almost no fragrence, and it is not greasy.  It will get rid of the cracks on your hands.

You can get it in a small tube at Walgreens, but it is MUCH cheaper to buy it at the tack store.

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/mane-%27n-tail-hoofmaker-hand-%26-nail-therapy/ID=prod10975-product

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16233


----------

